# Trucking terminal in South Kearney NJ looking for snow removal contractor



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello all,

I have been a lurker for 5 years or so, but finally had to sign up to make my first post.

One of my customers is a national trucking/logistics company in Central Pennsylvania.

They have been great to work for over the years, and have no problems paying my prices for a quality service. In a passing conversation today, my corporate contact mentioned that he is having problems finding somebody for their New Jersey location. That lot is approximately 3 acres, and their former snow removal company was not properly insured so they were forced to find a new service provider. Long story short, they are still looking and I am doing what I can to help them out. 

If anybody is interested in any of the particulars, please contact me at 717-903-10seven one.

I am not getting anything out of this except trying to help my current customer. 

Stay safe and be profitable everyone. 

Waltzie


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

The terminal is in South Kearney NJ


----------

